# Frozen Flatlands/ April in Spokane



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anybody have firsthand experience with this stage race? Is it worth it to do all three? I'm thinking about just driving up for the road race which I heard was very good.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Good race overall.

The road and TT course are fantastic and the circuit race (being on the local car race track) is kind of fun too, but the fields are usually pretty small. At least in the upper Cats. the lower cats may have some decent sized fields, at least in the past when I've done this race this was the case.

Be prepared for wind and lots of it. Prepare for pretty cold temps too. I can remember racing in the sunny and dry (but cold) and waking up to a couple inches of snow on the ground at this race. 

Where are you traveling from?

Personally, I love the racing out there. Not sure if I'll go or not this year even though they've finally coordinated this race with the big Washington race market in Seattle and it's got it's own weekend (no competing races elsewhere in Washington anyway).

Cheers!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, just checked the Oregon calendar and it's pretty open that weekend too. Could be some potentially good fields at this for once if the Oregon folk decide to go. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

goneskiian said:


> Good race overall.
> 
> The road and TT course are fantastic and the circuit race (being on the local car race track) is kind of fun too, but the fields are usually pretty small. At least in the upper Cats. the lower cats may have some decent sized fields, at least in the past when I've done this race this was the case.
> 
> ...


I'm coming from Walla Walla so it's a couple hours of driving. Not really sure if I want to spend the night there though since I'm not in the upper cats. -thinking 'bout just going up for the 48mi. road race, (sounds painfully fun).


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

A few of my riding partners have done it a few times, just the road race. Every report has been great, weather has been all over the board. The only negative report was about the finish line, you then had to ride 10-12 miles back to the start :cryin: :cryin: This was 2 years ago, check to see if this is still the case and go prepared.


----------



## iktome (Aug 29, 2003)

viciouscycle said:


> ...you then had to ride 10-12 miles back to the start :cryin: :cryin: This was 2 years ago, check to see if this is still the case and go prepared.


It's only a mile or two back to the staging area. Maybe your friends got lost.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I may be doing this one. Emphasis on _"may_". Never done it.

Not all the info is up on their website for this year's event, I saw some mention of course changes? 

Looks like the crit ios on the second day? 

Also, it's Easter weekend for crying out loud!


----------

